# Lifting the body off frame



## 7d2GTO (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, I am lifting my 72 GTO hardtop off the frame to replace the frame. I have all A/C. heater, dash, console, and carpet out of the body. Core support, inner fenders and hood are off. The only thing left in is seats, glass, and column. I am running out of room in my garage to put seats etc. I am going to lift at pinch welds with doors on. Will I be OK with that extra weight in body when I lift? I am lifting with a hoist with 4x4s running the length of the pinch weld between the body and the hoist. Any tips? Thanks


----------



## bluemist slate (Aug 30, 2021)

Years ago when I still worked in the Chevrolet store I did a frame on a Tahoe. We did exactly the same thing you are talking about doing. We placed the 4x4's on the feet on the lift and lined them up with the pinch welds and raised the body with the lift we didn't remove any of the interior. It wasn't a bad job but I'm sure we had more room than you. I can't guarantee it will work for you but I think it will.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Couple of years ago, did a frame off for my 65 GTO. I took the seats out and removed the hood, front fenders, etc. as you can see in the photo. I had to do a lot of wire brushing, welding and POR 15 application with the body suspended above me. I wanted to be able to spend countless hours under the car without fear of being crushed. It was probably overkill but in addition to 4x4’s and framing below them, I also used four come-alongs with eye bolts to ceiling rafters. At one point, I even had plywood screwed into the wooden frame to prevent racking. Ended up removing the plywood, since it often got in the way. This was also after I lifted the body, wood frame and all with the come-alongs; everything was suspended from the ceiling rafters at that point. I saw a video where six guys lifted the body off a frame by hand. My assumption was that each guy was not carrying more than 125 lbs, so I knew my ceiling rafters could easily handle that load. Even so, when ever I could, the bulk of the weight was on the 4x4’s; with the come along’s to the ceiling as backup.


----------



## 7d2GTO (Feb 18, 2021)

I appreciate the responses. I had visions of the body turning into a giant taco as I lift. Sounds like I will be OK. I will be doing the lifting over the 3 day weekend. Thanks for taking the time to help a rookie. Jay


----------



## bluemist slate (Aug 30, 2021)

I do need to ask if the floors are in good shape. If they're compromised I would do some bracing.


----------



## 7d2GTO (Feb 18, 2021)

bluemist slate said:


> I do need to ask if the floors are in good shape. If they're compromised I would do some bracing.


Floors seem good, only changing frame due to poor repairs/welds on it and slight twist to it. Car was a California car as far as I can tell. But I will keep a close I on everything as I lift. Thanks


----------



## bluemist slate (Aug 30, 2021)

We lifted the body on my 65 and used Por15 on the frame and under side of the floor pan. We did pressure washing too.


----------

